#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Drought risk management in the Mediterranean in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

This new approach is focused on preventive planning and pro-active  measures, rather than reactive actions which are usually taken after the  event and its impacts are already onset. Such approach calls for an  integration of policies affecting water management and scarcity issues,  as drought impacts are scattered among different water uses and  different time and space scales.





  Similar Threads: Risk management in software engineering Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- A possibility for drought mitigation in wetlands in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental sciences /management as a career after Engineering

----------

